# Sa + So nach Willingen



## Stefan1069 (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute 

Ich bitte hier mal ne Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Willingen zum Festival an . 
Zur Zeit habe ich noch Samstag 2 Plätze und Sonntag 1 Platz frei . 

Geplant ist am Samstag : Abfahrt in Kiedrich ca. 8 Uhr bzw. Wiesbaden 8:10 und zurück gehts direkt nach dem 4X Finale so gegen 20 Uhr . 
Am Sonntag : Abfahrt in Kiedrich ca. 8:30 bzw. 8:40 Wiesbaden und zurück nach der DH Siegerehrung . 
Benzinkosten werden brüderlich geteilt ( ca 10 Euro bei 4 Personen )

Wer interresse hat bitte melden . 

Ciao 
Stefan


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Mai 2005)

und wenn Ihr zwischnedurch mal Durst haben solltet, kommt einfach bei uns am DIMB-Stand (in der Nähe des unteren Eingangs der Expo-Area) vorbei und wir schlabbern was. Könnt Euch auch setzen und nen Keks nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan1069 (31. Mai 2005)

Hi Thomas 

Aber sicher schau ich auch mal bei dir vorbei


----------



## X-Präsi (1. Juni 2005)

Hier gehts zum Standplatz: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168997


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Juni 2005)

mer ham zum Glück nen neuen STandplatz mitten em Jewühl jekricht:

C 56

(neben Gonso und Diamond Back / gegenüber Shimano)

wie gesacht - wer vorbei kommt, kriegt ne kühle blonde oder so...


----------



## Stefan1069 (5. Juni 2005)

Wer nicht da war hat ein super Event verspaßt    
Die CC Rennen und der DH waren einfach sehenswert   .
Hoffentlich nächstes Jahr mit besser Wetter


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Juni 2005)

Der DH war ja wohl das härteste, was ich bisher in Deutschland gesehen habe. War mal wieder biken vom anderen Stern. 99% der Leute, die ich kenne wären da noch nicht mal zu Fuß runter...

Allerdings hätt ich mir ein paar Mal Schwimmärmchen gewünscht...


----------

